

Teaching Kids to Code – The English Experience - user_235711
http://www.sitepoint.com/teaching-kids-to-code/

======
walshemj
Expecting key stage 1 kids (age 5-7) to be able to develop and debug programs
is a big ask.

I would have left any coding to secondary at 13-14 just a I did when I did my
CSE

